# camo or clothing advice



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I am new to archery and have been looking for new camo to wear. The problem I have been having is finding something that I think I would like but I did put on a under armour drecho jacket and that seemed like something I would like until I saw the price tag and not sure how warm it would be late in the season. I like something a little tight not big and bulky. I am not really looking to spend big dollars on scent control right now. It seems like fleece is the popular thing right now when looking around. Has anybody seen or used the Medalist brand that cabelas carrys. Another problem is I am wondering if most people have more than one set because right now its warm but if I dont have any success until later in the season its going to be a hell of alot colder. So do you have a warm set and a cold set? So basically I am looking for some recomendations on what everybody else is doing or has done that works. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have early season, mid season and late season clothes.....Early season is usually cotton stuff like the cheap $20 long sleve shirts and $40 6 picket BDU style pants....Mid season is some of the same stuff, with some fleece mixed in....Late season is fleece, wool, or both. I'm a fan of Cabelas clothes. I have a lot of them.

That coat you speak of is overpriced for what you get....Plus it's lound as hell for a bow hunter, think it's made to be a rain jacket isn't it?.

One thing you'll learn real quick in clothes for bow hunting, the more silent they are, the better they are.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

One thing that I have found I really like is to layer stuff. That way you can take it off when you walk in to your stand, and then put it on as you cool off. I have a Cabelas Wind shear wool sweater that is something I wear by itself midseason and then under a jacket for late season. Layers are the way to go.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Like the others have said, layers are the key. Even in September, the temps fall off pretty quick once the sun starts setting and early mornings can be pretty chilly. You will want light weight clothes to get to and from your stand and then some warmer outer clothes to put on once you have settled in and cooled off.

Wool and fleece can't be beat for warmth and quietness.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Like the others have said, layers are the key. Even in September, the temps fall off pretty quick once the sun starts setting and early mornings can be pretty chilly. You will want light weight clothes to get to and from your stand and then some warmer outer clothes to put on once you have settled in and cooled off.
> 
> Wool and fleece can't be beat for warmth and quietness.


i agree. but it SUCKS if hunting around cocklebur or other clingy stuff


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I saw some uninsulated game hide the other day that seems like it would be quiet and it seemed to be resonibly priced. does anyone have experience with this product?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Not sure exactly what you're asking about here, but Gamehide makes decent clothes for the money. Their "Hushide" line of clothes would be what you want I think.

What are you looking for; early season, late season, etc?

Also, if you come across some Scentlock or Scent Blocker clothes on sale, don't hesitate to buy them. Although I may not totally buy into the scent elimination thing, them clothes are made mostly for bow hunters so they are quiet, comfy, and have plenty of pockets. If you find them on sale, they usually aren't that much more than "regular" hunting clothes.

Buy big so you can layer accordingly.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone use the 3D leafy suits?


----------

